# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Xin tư vấn về đổ sika

## tvn24680

Chào các bác, 
em định đổ sika vào cái thùng này, xin hỏi các bác em cần lưu ý gì để đảm bảo đẹp và không bị biến dạng. Liệu có phải làm thêm khung bên ngoài nữa không, khi đổ có cần tạo độ dung như kiểu họ đổ bê tông mái, cột nhà không. Mong các bác cho em xin ít kinh nghiệm, em chưa làm cái này bao giờ.
ể

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mình thấy cái cốt có vẻ hơi yếu, sợ bong đấy bác.

Bác đúc xong chia sẻ kết quả với nhé

----------


## tvn24680

> Mình thấy cái cốt có vẻ hơi yếu, sợ bong đấy bác.
> 
> Bác đúc xong chia sẻ kết quả với nhé


chuẩn bị xong rồi mà chưa dám đổ vì k có kinh nghiệm, sai lệch là vứt bỏ hết vì k sửa đc. Theo bác cần gia cố thế nào cho ổn hơn ạ

----------


## Gamo

Mình có đúc 1 lần. Thiết kế giống y chang bác. Mình bắt chước 1 chú Tây lông. Kết quả là vứt bỏ. Nguyên nhân mình vứt bỏ là do 2 tấm bắt ray & 2 tấm bắt vai bắt vào bê tông bị lắc. 

Nếu mình làm lại thì mình sẽ làm nguyên 1 khung thật chắc rồi mới đổ sika vào. Như 2 cụ già trong phim này (bạn để ý là 2 cụ làm 1 cái khung bằng sắt đặc dày trước khi đổ epoxy concrete vào)

----------


## tvn24680

Cảm ơn bác
trước khi làm theo kiểu này em cũng tham khảo nhiều video của mấy anh Tây có cả clip này. Em cố định thanh đế ra và đế bắt vai bằng phay âm xuống 2ly rồi bắt ốc từ dưới lên. Hiện còn 2 vấn đề lo ngại:
1. chân 2 thanh đế và chân cái vai khi đổ sika vào liệu liên kết có đủ chắc khi máy chạy?
2. kê kích, cố định sao để nó không bị vặn vỏ đỗ khi đổ sika vào vì lúc đó trọng lượng tăng sẽ đè xuống, nếu k phăng hoặc đủ chắc nó sẽ bị vặn và không thể xử lý đc

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mình chưa làm lại nên chưa biết nhưng có thể chia sẻ vài thông tin sau:
1. Chỉ dựa vào độ bám của Sika lên 2 thanh bắt ray và chân vai e là ko đủ. Đập một phát là bác thấy nó lung lay nhè nhẹ ngay. E là lâu dài khi máy hoạt động thì sẽ tuột dần ra
2. Với khung của bác thì trọng lượng chắc khủng á. Bác phải để lên 1 mặt phẳng gì đó như 1 cái bệ chẳng hạn, chứ để trên mấy cái chân e ko ổn

----------


## tvn24680

Em kê căn chỉnh lấy mặt phảng đây bác Gamo.

----------

Gamo

----------


## tvn24680

7 bao sika cho cái thùng đây ạ và chờ kết quả. Nhưng k biết bao ngày thì tháo khung đc các bác

----------

Gamo, huanpt, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Tình hình sao rồi bác?

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi sao ko lấy sắt mà lại đổ sika làm thân máy ạ ? Em nhòm mãi vẫn chưa hiểu cơ cấu căn chỉnh của bác chủ, các lỗ khoan bắt ray mà ko khóa chết thì sau mình bắt ray kiểu gì ạ ?

----------

Gamo

----------


## tvn24680

> Tình hình sao rồi bác?


tình hình là em chưa làm đc cái tời để nâng nó lên bác ạ, nên chưa tháo đc khuôn




> Cho em hỏi sao ko lấy sắt mà lại đổ sika làm thân máy ạ ? Em nhòm mãi vẫn chưa hiểu cơ cấu căn chỉnh của bác chủ, các lỗ khoan bắt ray mà ko khóa chết thì sau mình bắt ray kiểu gì ạ ?


sắt em sợ nó gỉ bác ạ. Nó là cái khuôn đúc thôi mà, khi bỏ ra, lật ngửa lên bác sẽ thấy nó giống đế y của máy, phân bắt ray nó đang lằm úp và áp vào đáy khuôn nên bác k nhìn thấy ạ.
vài hôm nữa xong cái tời em mói bỏ đc khuôn, chắc nặng cỡ 200kg đấy bác

----------

Gamo

----------


## Fusionvie

Khung này ưu điểm là không cong vênh, cụ chủ mà để gia công chính xác kim loại mầu thì ổn, còn nếu định gia công thép thì phải cẩn thận, không may vấp dao thì dễ bật ray lên lắm.

----------

Gamo, tvn24680

----------


## tvn24680

Em đang định làm sắt mới chết chứ, vậy chắc phải cẩn thận khi gia công bác nhỉ

----------


## tvn24680

Kết quả sau 1 tuần đây bác ơi

----------

CKD, Fusionvie, Gamo, huanpt, nhatson, TigerHN, VanToan234

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, đẹp quá!!!

----------

tvn24680

----------


## CKD

Kỳ công thật
Mình quả thật là không đủ kiên nhẫn để deo đuổi  :Smile:

----------


## tvn24680

> Kỳ công thật
> Mình quả thật là không đủ kiên nhẫn để deo đuổi


Em dân ngoại đạo, làm tranh thủ vì thích thôi bác, cố gắng hết 2020 xem có xong không vì vừa học vừa làm. em không có kiến thức về món này nên mong các bác tiếp tục chỉ giáo

----------


## mylove299

> Em dân ngoại đạo, làm tranh thủ vì thích thôi bác, cố gắng hết 2020 xem có xong không vì vừa học vừa làm. em không có kiến thức về món này nên mong các bác tiếp tục chỉ giáo


Bác xài Bêtông epoxi 2 thành phần hay dùng vữa bêtông rót sika thế bác.

----------


## tvn24680

> Bác xài Bêtông epoxi 2 thành phần hay dùng vữa bêtông rót sika thế bác.


Em dung vữa rót sika 214-11, sài eproxy thì không biết kinh phí nó sao, nhưng em nghĩ cũng tầm gấp 3-4 lần sika

thấy thằng tây lông nó dùng DWH 310FL để căn chỉnh cái chỗ gắn ray mà em tìm hiểu giá trên web tầm 6-7tr lọ, chát quá. Bác nào biết Việt Nam bán ở đâu giá mềm chút chỉ em với

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Xài epoxy cũng ko đắt bác ui, vì bác còn độn cát. Nhưng có lẽ xài sika thoải mái hơn.

----------


## tvn24680

Em lên cái trục x

----------

Ga con

----------

